# My little set up :)



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello all,

Here's my little corner that I've recently finished. The Perla is plumbed in and is sporting a rather controversial mustard yellow!!

My wife wasn't convinced at first, but she really didn't get on with the original metallic burgundy so I cracked on anyway.

She loves it now that it's finished and the colour/retro look of the machine fits in great with how we've done the rest of the kitchen/house.

All of the rest of the coffee gubbins is kept within one of the drawers as I'm a bit of a tidy freak!!!

The last thing that I need to sort is an in line water filter, so I'm open to suggestions as it's something that I'll be sorting over the next week or so.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's a unique and lovely set up, really neat, classy and I bet it makes nice coffee too,

always good to have different machines and et ups here to envy over


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you









It was a bit of a state when I picked her up, but I've put in plenty of hours to give her a new lease of life.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Now that's very nice. Neat & colourful.

A good in line filter is a Bestmax which has various size renewable cartridges all fitting the same head. A small would probably last you a year at home.

Crem Technical Burnley supply them at the best price I've found


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks









Our kitchen is white so the colour pops REALLY well.

I made the choice when designing the kitchen that we wouldn't get stuck on one accent colour as I find that look a bit boring...

It means that we can get away with pretty much any colour as the theme is... Anything bright and lairy!!

Thanks for the filter suggestion, I'll look into it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks nice and tidy , sweet set up . Is that a dualit three slice ? Tried looking close but couldn't tell ?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice







Lovely clean setup good use of the space too


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

It's a 4 slice - You can never have too much toast


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Now that's very nice. Neat & colourful.
> 
> A good in line filter is a Bestmax which has various size renewable cartridges all fitting the same head. A small would probably last you a year at home.
> 
> Crem Technical Burnley supply them at the best price I've found


Do they supply and fit Ronsil?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mouse said:


> It's a 4 slice - You can never have too much toast


Totally agree with that .


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - I've used the same shelving/storage set up ALL over the house and everything is available from Ikea so it's cheap as chips!

The storage boxes are Variera

The legs are Capita

The shelf is the end of a Linnmon tabletop so you can get two of these shelves out of one tabletop or two longer shelves if preferred.

The legs are a really nice finish and come in different lengths. The storage boxes also come in different sizes so both can be paired nicely.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

where I used to work we had one of these http://www.webstaurantstore.com/hatco-tk-100-toast-king-vertical-conveyor-toaster-1-1-4-capacity/413TK100.html Mind you I hated it if I was on it for a shift kicking out 1000 slices per hour the only thing that kept you awake was occasionally burning your hand



Mouse said:


> It's a 4 slice - You can never have too much toast


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice set up, love the colour! It's the mustard machine!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

That looks great. I'm going to copy your shelving/storage idea - really good, thank you.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

No worries


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice little set up.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought another recent Ikea purchase may be of use to some of you..

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50236213/









These two get used for my sugar - You can get a spoon in the yellow lid and I usually shake the brown sugar out of the spout when needed









The extra lid fits snugly inside the Coffeechap lens hopper mod - And is ideal for those that like a bit of colour!!

Can't argue for £12 - I LOVE Ikea!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful set up!


----------



## sambinstead (Jan 20, 2013)

If you're after a new inline water filter I don't think you can beat the BWT bestmax. It's all about the magnesium


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

That is one sweet looking set up, love that mustard and retro look!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Thanks - I've used the same shelving/storage set up ALL over the house and everything is available from Ikea so it's cheap as chips!
> 
> The storage boxes are Variera
> 
> ...


Cheers for the breakdown - might get something similar to store my brewed stuff


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Gadgetz said:


> That is one sweet looking set up, love that mustard and retro look!


Thanks Gadgetz, much appreciated


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Cheers for the breakdown - might get something similar to store my brewed stuff


No worries Jeebsy - Cheap as chips and ideal for keeping everything out of sight!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you sort your water needs, got an unused Brita purity c150 and head on my desk here!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

All sorted now Jonc, thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mouse said:


> All sorted now Jonc, thanks for the offer though!


No worries!


----------

